# Problem with Lumia 535 camera



## eragon21 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello,
My lumia 535 camera (both front and back) are not working. Camera app force closing with error code: A00F4246(E8010001). Problem appeared after updating to wp10. (Worked for about 2 months after wp10. I think problem came after an update only, not sure). I tried hard reset and performed os reinstall with Windows device recovery tool.

I gave my phone to a nokia authorized service center and they said they'll change camera modules but that didn't help either. A quick google search of the error code reveals that many people have the same problem, so I'm thinking may be it's a firmware issue.

Device model: Lumia 535 DS - Rm 1090_1001

Os build version: 10.0.10586.107

Firmware revision number: 02074.00000.15234.28006

Hw revision number: 3

I've collected logs using Microsoft field medic tool. Will upload if requested.
Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## eragon21 (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone? "bumping thread"


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 2, 2016)

eragon21 said:


> Anyone? "bumping thread"

Click to collapse



So, the "nokia authorized service center" changed your camera modules, but they don't provide warranty for their work? At least go back and ask for a refund. 
As for the problem, you could try another firmware for your phone. I believe you have 059W6L6 - RM-1090 VAR IMEA IN CV http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1090/guid/059W6L6 , you can try another IMEA variant.


----------



## eragon21 (Aug 3, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> So, the "nokia authorized service center" changed your camera modules, but they don't provide warranty for their work? At least go back and ask for a refund.
> As for the problem, you could try another firmware for your phone. I believe you have 059W6L6 - RM-1090 VAR IMEA IN CV http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1090/guid/059W6L6 , you can try another IMEA variant.

Click to collapse



They didn't charge me. They admitted that it didn't fix it and gave it back. I'll try that firmware. Thanks.


----------



## eragon21 (Aug 8, 2016)

eragon21 said:


> They didn't charge me. They admitted that it didn't fix it and gave it back. I'll try that firmware. Thanks.

Click to collapse



It's not just camera now. I can't view photos or play videos either. Even the ones I copied from pc


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 8, 2016)

eragon21 said:


> It's not just camera now. I can't view photos or play videos either. Even the ones I copied from pc

Click to collapse



This is just a guess, but I think your phone has some GPU problems.


----------



## eragon21 (Aug 8, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> This is just a guess, but I think your phone has some GPU problems.

Click to collapse



oh..


----------



## Amogelang Moothai (Jun 28, 2018)

hey how did u manage to repair ur phone mine its been about 5 months now


----------

